# Looking for land or club in central FL



## 7 point (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm looking to lease land or join a club in or around the central fl area I practice good ethics I have a tractor with implements to do food plots hit me up you know or have anything .


----------



## jordanv (Nov 12, 2016)

hey man, i know this is an old post, but were you able to find anything i'm looking for something in central fl too for next year, i live in palm coast.


----------



## florida boy 1985 (Jan 24, 2017)

How far are you from Dade city fl..I know of a good little trophy club that might have a few openings that buts up to green swamp..the permit only part where the state record was taken


----------



## Rashman (Jan 28, 2017)

I would be very interested in learning about the club in face city. 

I am about 30 minutes away.


----------

